# My hands are on fire,



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I cleaned my sump out on the weekend, took the sump out all together and cleaned everything, yesterday my hand were on fire just like getting stung by a fire worm, you could see the hair like needles stuck in my hands in various places.

My question is what can i do to alieviate the issue, my right hand is the worst, my thumb and middle finger is swollen to twice the size and the itch is crazy but it hurts as well, i did put some alovera on them which helped but does anyone know of somethung that actually works quicker, thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Reaction*

Benadryl... go to doctors if u are reacting that badly to something I'm assuming u touched a fireworm or bristle worm....


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

I read that rubbing alcohol or vinegar helps to alleviate the painful burning..


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Agree. Go to the ER and tell them that this started after you cleaned your marine aquarium. There are a number of organisms that could have caused this. I don't know what you have in your tank but it could be a bristleworm or even something like palytoxin acting on your skin.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks for your help, i tried rubbing alcohol and a antihistamine and they helped but it will take time i guess.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

When I get bristleworm hears in my finger I soak it right away in vinegar for 2-3 minutes. It desolves the hear. But it has to be done right away.
In your case I would to the doctor. I think for the vinegar it's too late now.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I wont be going to the doctor for that, the toxins are just abiut gone, inly my right thumb is affected at this point, i would never go to Merg if i didnt have to. But thank you for all your comments and concerns.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Curious*

Just curious as to why u wouldn't go .. I understand it's almost gone now . At the moment when u asked we all responded with go to docs ...to each is own after a few days the reaction swelling or whatever woukd go down . Anyways just curious ...


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Why wouldnt i go? Because its nit an emergency, i know that in time it would go away, im not going to tie up the emergency for them to say here take some antihistamines.

I got this when i was cleaning out my sump, picking up cheato from one compartment and putting it in a pail, there were no bristtle wirms or fire worms but i did have the hears sticking out of my hands, uve had this before but not to this extent, its a lot better tiday and thanks fir your suggestion, besides those pills made me sleep all night. Thats a bonus


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lol*

Well understood it was not a emergency...some people react diff to stuff like that.. glad the benadryl made u sleep....
Cheers


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Whatever said:


> Why wouldnt i go? Because its nit an emergency, i know that in time it would go away, im not going to tie up the emergency for them to say here take some antihistamines.


You are lucky that it went away on its own and that you were able to continue to do things while it was going away. Some people react more severely and need to have steroids (prescription medications, often administered intravenously) in addition to or instead of antihistamines.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i work in the ER and trust me people come in for a lot dumber reasons lol, only you can decide if you need to be seen in the ER and you can always go to a walk in clinic, sometimes i may get a hive or two and a antihistamine does the trick. if your skin is still irritated then you can even try an over the counter cortisone cream to help with the itch.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

You know my thumb is still swollen and thats why i bought some Reef Gloves from Reef Supplies, i removed all my rock to get a Goby out of my tank and in the process removed a Fire Worm an inch thick and 9 inch long and saw another even bigger.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Whatever said:


> You know my thumb is still swollen and thats why i bought some Reef Gloves from Reef Supplies, i removed all my rock to get a Goby out of my tank and in the process removed a Fire Worm an inch thick and 9 inch long and saw another even bigger.


That's scary. You should take some pictures of it.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

What the fire worm or my thumb Lol, they get a lot bigger than that,


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Whatever said:


> What the fire worm or my thumb Lol, they get a lot bigger than that,


I meant the fire worm. I never seen one, only on some internet pictures.


----------

